# المنتديات الأسرية > منتدى الجمال والأناقة >  >  اقوى العروض على التصوير خصومات روعه

## اماسي الشرق

بشرى سارة لدى مركز اماسي الشرق التقطي اروع الصور مع اماسي سعر الصورة 25 ريال التقطي صورتين واحصلي على كرت مجانا 

التقطي صورة A4 سعر 45 قبل 60 ريال
التقطي 2 صورة A4 وحصلي على خام مجانا 

عند استضافتنا للتصوير الفوري في  للاعراس تحصلين على اربع صور A5 مجانا
نمادج من التصوير











للاستفسار والاتصال
8527333-8524980

----------

